# Becoming an Outdoors-Women Workshop



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

This was in the NDGF News letter.

Becoming An Outdoors-Woman Workshop Set Aug. 19-21

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department has a weekend set aside specifically for women who enjoy an outdoor adventure.

Applications are being accepted for the 11th annual Becoming an Outdoors-Woman Workshop held Aug. 19-21 at Lake Metigoshe State Park, Bottineau. The cost is $120 with an Aug. 1 registration deadline. Enrollment is limited to 100 participants.

The workshop is directed at women at least 18 years old who want to learn more about outdoor activities, according to Nancy Boldt, BOW program director.

The workshop offers 27 different seminars, each of which lasts more than three hours. Classes are held outdoors, and each session contains 45 minutes of lecture with the remainder dedicated to hands-on instruction. "Each session has room for 12 women," Boldt said, "so each person gets a lot of help and technical assistance."

Participants are limited to four sessions. New classes offered this workshop include birds and their nests, beginning bow hunting, big game 101 and introduction to rifles.

Participants can also choose from mainstays such as fishing and fly-fishing classes, bird identification, plant identification, canoeing, predator calling, decoy carving, GPS adventure, archery, handling and cooking game, shotgunning and black powder.

Participants will stay in dorms and must provide their own bedding and towels. All camp facilities are handicap accessible. Equipment will be provided unless noted in course description.

To receive an information brochure and enrollment form, contact Nancy Boldt, North Dakota Game and Fish Department, 100 N. Bismarck Expressway, Bismarck, ND 58501-5095 or call 701-328-6312, email: [email protected], or visit the game and fish website at discovernd.com/gnf.

Workshop sponsors include North Dakota Parks and Recreation, U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, and Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation.


----------

